# freebsd-update fails to find any mirrors



## irkkaaja (Mar 10, 2011)

```
johnny.walker# freebsd-update -r 8.2-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

What do you make of this? I haven't done or changed anything to or about freebsd-update itself.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2011)

This tends to happen when the version you're updating isn't supported by freebsd-update, I believe. What is the output of 
[cmd=]uname -a[/cmd]
?


----------



## evandena (Mar 11, 2011)

I get the same thing, coming from FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE-201011


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 11, 2011)

freebsd-update() doesn't support updating systems running -STABLE.


----------



## irkkaaja (Mar 11, 2011)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> freebsd-update() doesn't support updating systems running -STABLE.



That'd explain it then. Thank you.


----------

